# Kalimar Lens



## tresguey (Sep 1, 2009)

I just went to a local pawn shop to see what they may have. All i saw was over priced tripods and some Kalimar lenses. They looked like they may mount to my D90 and almost bought the 50mm 1.7 for $11. But thought better check with people that know way more than I do before I screw somthing up. 

I searched the kalimat and found alot on Pentax but not much on Nikon. Anyone with a take on this?


----------



## Dwig (Sep 1, 2009)

Kalimar was an inexpensive 3rd party brand. They sold lenses in a variety of popular, at the time, lens mounts. Most Kalimar's date from the '70's, though some could be from the late '60s or early '80s.

They also sold a few Kalimar branded cameras. A 50mm Kalimar lens would most probably only be in a lens mount compatible with a Kalimar body. I know of no Kalimar body that used a Nikon F-mount. Its most likely either a Pentax/Praktica thread mount (aka M42) or a Pentax K-mount.


----------



## tresguey (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, i thought i might get lucky and get a 50mm lens cheap. just need to save up a little more for the real deal....Thanks


----------

